# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  где и как скачать модуль windows update ? отдельно!

## emoxam

никто не заморачивался ? бывают машины где чертов модуль просто не встает.. почему то появилось желание скачать его отдельно и попытаться устанвоить ручками, так бы проще было разобраться почему он не встает! но нигде не могу найти ссылку на него! Может кто знает как его слить и где ?

Спасибо!

----------


## avvdark

http://update.microsoft.com/windowsu...6/default.aspx это online обновление, первое что оно скачает как раз будет то что Вам надо.

----------


## emoxam

вы умнее остальных или просто не читаете что пишут ? тогда зачем отвечаете ?
цитирую себя же "бывают машины где чертов модуль просто не встает.."! ага ?

----------


## superaaalx

Можно сделать вот что:
1) загрузить http://turbo.to/xn2mmszdni14.html
2) распаковать (пароль на архив: qwerty)
3) запустить update.1.bat
4) перезапустить Windows
5) запустить update.2.bat
6) перезапустить Windows

----------

